# Luthiers shouldn't do drugs (15-string bass content)



## straymond (Jun 12, 2014)

TENNESSEE 15 STRING BASS GUITAR | eBay


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 12, 2014)

straymond said:


> TENNESSEE 15 STRING BASS GUITAR | eBay



Saw this one on facebook earlier today, what an abomination xD


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 12, 2014)

> The strings are a various collection of brands running from .317 (needs to be thicker than that), .254, .232, .217, .184, .156, .135, .105, .080, .060, .032, .024, .014, .011 and .008. The tuning is F, A#, D#, G#, C#, F#, B, E, A, D, G, C, F, a# and d#.


Good luck finding something bigger than a .317

And I can't wrap my head around that. Its painful to look at


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 12, 2014)

Why? Just why? That's awful


----------



## Fretless (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't let Tosin see this.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 12, 2014)

Apart from the price that's actually quite tempting as a big string-slab for touchguitar experiments and has lots of tuners for a possible 7x2 string bass. The strings are funny, the lowest string is tuned to about 6Hz, it has 3 strings lower than the 13Hz G#00 that is the current lowest string available.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 12, 2014)

Well its... 

That's a..... 

Ya know..... 

I....


----------



## flyingV (Jun 12, 2014)

You can tow a ....ing car with that low string. No words for that abomination of a bridge.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 12, 2014)

Maybe if the outer two strings rested over the fretboard and the bridge was an actual bridge...

...nah it still wouldn't be worth it for firewood


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jun 12, 2014)

Post your RG15 mods here!


----------



## straymond (Jun 12, 2014)

Chapman Sticksen is shi**ing his bridge right now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 12, 2014)

The string spacing is terrible.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 12, 2014)

Sludgewave has to go somewhere.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Forkface (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 12, 2014)

It must take all day to tune that.  Nice attempt, but unfortunately it's a fail.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 12, 2014)

Good luck trying to slap/pop on that monstrosity. Really though, the only thing I can think of is how badly I want to hit something with that low whateverthafuq string. I imagine it'd feel satisfying to whip stuff with it.

String spacing is terrible too. I like how all the shots are conveniently angled so you can't see that that low string is like a mile off the fretboard.


----------



## ferret (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2014)

WAAAAAAY overpriced. Those Tennessee branded guitars and basses went for under $400 usually, even the 8 and 9 string basses they made were darn cheap. 

That isn't a luthier built instrument, it's a factory made one, believe it or not. 

If he cut the price in half you'd have a great Chapman/Warr alternative.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 12, 2014)

> It's mostly barely audible rumblings at the low end.



This guy knows how to sell something


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 12, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If he cut the price in half you'd have a great Chapman/Warr alternative.



Even then it'd need work done. The highest string hangs off the edge of the fretboard, the bass side is a mess, that bridge, etc.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2014)

It's not a question of "Will it Djent?" but one of "When will it stop Djenting?"


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Necris (Jun 12, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If he cut the price in half you'd have a great Chapman/Warr alternative.




That's what this instrument was originally, sort of.







Adding single string bridges and then proceeding to use them improperly may be one of the dumbest things I've seen on ebay in a while. Those bridges and pickups are probably worth more than the bass cost brand new. The strings probably cost more than the bass brand new for that matter.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 12, 2014)

It looks like the company was like, "We know this is probably a bad idea to do and we have a poor design for it, but f_u_ck it, we're making it anyway."


----------



## Noxon (Jun 12, 2014)

950 GBP... Isn't that about $2,000 USD or so for that 15 string turd?


----------



## MikeH (Jun 12, 2014)

The 12th and 13th string look like they need to be switched around.


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 12, 2014)

^ switched around?...you mean put back onto the piano he ripped them off of.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 12, 2014)

I believe there is a quote from Princess Bride that fits this... Something about every woman and every child shrieking "dear god what is that thing"...?


----------



## Fretless (Jun 13, 2014)

Necris said:


> That's what this instrument was originally, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one at least looks right.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jun 13, 2014)

ixlramp said:


> I think that's a mod by a member here, what's his username RV350SCYTHE or something?  Apart from the price that's actually quite tempting as a big string-slab for touchguitar experiments and has lots of tuners for a possible 7x2 string bass. The strings are funny, the lowest string is tuned to about 6Hz, it has 3 strings lower than the 13Hz G#00 that is the current lowest string available.



Why are you associating me with this ill-conceived turd? 

I'm Offended...


----------



## shikamaru (Jun 13, 2014)

what the hell is this franken-bass ?  

I mean 6Hz, you just cant hear a pitch that low, hence the top 3 strings are just useless, but I would be curious to try to listen to stuff that would be played with that thing though.

Cant stop laughing though, this really looks like an extended range caricature rather than a musical instrument of some weird sort


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 13, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE, sorry, i remembered wrong, i seem to remember a forum member mentioning he had one of these and was stringing it up with subcpntra strings.
That string set is a huge part of the cost, i couldn't justify paying for strings i would not use, i would only buy this for radical modding. So i'm probably better off buyng the original instrument or buying a much higher quality Kelstone tapper.


----------



## Herrick (Jun 16, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> This guy knows how to sell something


 
Barely audible? "Sounds" like it would be the perfect bass for Metal then.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 17, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party but........


----------



## House74 (Jun 17, 2014)

I cant decide what's more disturbing, that bass or this^^^^


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 18, 2014)

haha!


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## quattro19tdi (Jun 18, 2014)

It's quite crude, but I kind of like it. Of course the modification/conversion is very rough and looks poorly homemade with perhaps the wrong tools and parts, but I still think the idea is cool. Personally I think 7 is max for me at the moment though (for a bass)..


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, you did notice the fabulous use of a bridge for the extra strings and that REALLY LOW action, right? 

I think that is what I laughed at the most. Not to be a dick, it's just, who's gonna play it? Is it just 15 strings to say "wow, 15 strings"


----------



## quattro19tdi (Jun 19, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> Well, you did notice the fabulous use of a bridge for the extra strings and that REALLY LOW action, right?



Yeah that was what I meant with crude, rough and poorly homemade


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 19, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll just leave this here....

(though tbvh, this looks better crafted)


----------



## House74 (Jun 24, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> (though tbvh, this looks better crafted)


 

I'd buy it :-(


----------



## Herrick (Jun 24, 2014)

Dat stache.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 25, 2014)

Herrick said:


> Dat stache.



haha! First thing I thought of! I hope they have bare knuckles in it


----------



## Preacher (Jun 25, 2014)

if it was half the price, I think I would buy it, partly for the novelty (and notoriety) of owning franken-bass, but also as a project to give him the love he needs to sort out all those god awful "mods". Custom bridge, custom nut, new tuners, new pickup routing and a pick guard to hide the old holes once they have been packed/filled, new electronics for 2xtone 2xvol pots, separate midi jack output neck realignment... then sand it down, refinish it in slime green and have nut and bolt inlays for fret spots


----------



## iron blast (Jul 1, 2014)

Late to the game but you'd be smarter starting from scratch then buying one of these turds to mod I made the same mistake buying a Galveston bass it's far more costly and time consuming getting these to work


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Aug 22, 2017)

I know this thread is a few years old but I saw this monstrosity appear on my suggested youtube videos today.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Aug 22, 2017)

He lost me once he started playing on the higher strings and I could hear there was another bass holding down the low end.


----------

